# Need help for an inspection



## Buckhunter (Dec 6, 2010)

I live in California, LA county. I have installed air admittance valves (AAV) for a while now on kitchen island and haven't had any problems with the inspection. But just yesterday an inspector told me that he is not sure if those are ok to install inside the home. He said to search for a code book that says it's ok and he'll accept it. Dose anyone know of a code book that says that the AAV's are accepted here in CA? The ones I've seen says that it's up to the inspector to approve of it. Need help asap! 

Thanks


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Are you a plumber or a handy man? Im not saying, Im just saying!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like you better figure out a way for that mobile home vent to pass inspection. Could get expensive venting an island drain.


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 6, 2010)

Plumber, not a handyman. Though I do my own handyman work at home, lol.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Buckhunter said:


> Plumber, not a handyman. Though I do my own handyman work at home, lol.


just a thought but do an intro and you will get more responces...


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 6, 2010)

Lifer said:


> just a thought but do an intro and you will get more responces...


Very true, just have little time to be be online, I have a lot of things to do at home, I tend to "rest" after 10pm. Lol


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

well then ... good luck .. odds are if you do not have time for the way thnigs are done here .. no one will have time for you .. 
just sayin


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 6, 2010)

Lifer said:


> well then ... good luck .. odds are if you do not have time for the way thnigs are done here .. no one will have time for you ..
> just sayin


Is not like if I'm begging every person in here to respond, no need for any one to even read my post. I'm just a guy that needs a hand, if no one wants to lend it then it's ok by me. By the way, i think it's the obligation of the webmaster to tell me how things are done in here, don't you think?... 
Just saying.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

The banster cometh, right after you signed up for your free account the next page told you to post an intro. That very page was written by the webmaster. :bangin::bangin:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

In all the time you have wasted on this thread, you could have typed a simple paragraph of introduction


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't you own a code book?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Just saying,,,oh wait that wasn't me but just sayin.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Buckhunter said:


> Is not like if I'm begging every person in here to respond, no need for any one to even read my post. I'm just a guy that needs a hand, if no one wants to lend it then it's ok by me. By the way, i think it's the obligation of the webmaster to tell me how things are done in here, don't you think?...
> Just saying.


BBBH.........:yes:




= Buh Bye Buck Hunter


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Buckhunter said:


> I live in California, LA county. I have installed air admittance valves (AAV) for a while now on kitchen island and haven't had any problems with the inspection. But just yesterday an inspector told me that he is not sure if those are ok to install inside the home. He said to search for a code book that says it's ok and he'll accept it. Dose anyone know of a code book that says that the AAV's are accepted here in CA? The ones I've seen says that it's up to the inspector to approve of it. Need help asap!
> 
> Thanks


I am in LA County and have never seen anything in the CPC which would allows AAVs.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Buckhunter said:


> Is not like if I'm begging every person in here to respond, no need for any one to even read my post. I'm just a guy that needs a hand, if no one wants to lend it then it's ok by me. By the way, i think it's the obligation of the webmaster to tell me how things are done in here, don't you think?...
> Just saying.


In case you missed this on the home page of the forum...

*Introductions* 
New to the site? After you *Register for a FREE Account* *stop in and introduce yourself,* we'd love to hear from you.

Read through the intros and I think you'll get the point.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Buckhunter said:


> Is not like if I'm begging every person in here to respond, no need for any one to even read my post. I'm just a guy that needs a hand, if no one wants to lend it then it's ok by me. By the way, i think it's the obligation of the webmaster to tell me how things are done in here, don't you think?...
> Just saying.


 
Ahh, you must first help yourself, grasshopper. 

Go post an intro, then open up your codebook.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Does the county come under the Los Angeles Plumbing Code, or only city of LA?

Only your local inspector can tell you if you can use an AAV.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

What good would someone from the internet do you telling you either way? Are you going to say RW Plumbing from PZ said it was ok so you should allow it? It seems to me if you're installing something, you should know if it's code or not before you install it. If you know it's code, then it won't be a problem. If you don't know the code how can you install plumbing?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Some times when we get these threads. I think about the poor guy that drives the tractor to pick up golf balls at the driving range, and ten ******** on the teeboxes.

AAV's are allowed here...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Proud Plumber said:


> Some times when we get these threads. I think about the poor guy that drives the tractor to pick up golf balls at the driving range, and ten ******** on the teeboxes.
> 
> AAV's are allowed here...


 Hitting the ball picker is the most fun part of the driving range....


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

grandpa said:


> Does the county come under the Los Angeles Plumbing Code, or only city of LA?
> 
> Only your local inspector can tell you if you can use an AAV.


Part of Los Angeles County is under control of the County and other parts are under control of Cities within the County.

I did find a State of California agenda note where the President of Studor asked for an appeal to California, for not allowing AAV in the 2010 CPC.

Mark


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 6, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> Part of Los Angeles County is under control of the County and other parts are under control of Cities within the County.
> 
> I did find a State of California agenda note where the President of Studor asked for an appeal to California, for not allowing AAV in the 2010 CPC.
> 
> Mark


Thanks a lot Mark for your help. Talked to the inspector and he approved it.


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 6, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> What good would someone from the internet do you telling you either way? Are you going to say RW Plumbing from PZ said it was ok so you should allow it? It seems to me if you're installing something, you should know if it's code or not before you install it. If you know it's code, then it won't be a problem. If you don't know the code how can you install plumbing?


I guess I should have explained myself better. I have 3 code books, one international and 2 local. But the two local are from 2008 and 2009. And when the inspector asked me to look it up was because he didn't even know if the AAV was ok or not. Obviously I was a little thrown off when in Hollywood and Beverly Hills where they are known to have "strict" city inspectors accept AAV and this city where I'm working at don't even know their own codes.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Buckhunter said:


> I guess I should have explained myself better. I have 3 code books, one international and 2 local. But the two local are from 2008 and 2009. And when the inspector asked me to look it up was because he didn't even know if the AAV was ok or not. Obviously I was a little thrown off when in Hollywood and Beverly Hills where they are known to have "strict" city inspectors accept AAV and this city where I'm working at don't even know their own codes.


Just in case you don't know your Plumbing Code is based off of the Unifom Plumbing Code not the International Plumbing Code.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AAV are hack devices. Also I am not following this thread well. I thought ToUtahNow pointed out that California does not allow AAvs to be installed. So how do you get an inspector to pass something the state does not allow?

Here in Illinois the plumbing code is the bare minimum way to do things in the state. Counties, townships and cities can make the code stricter but can not go below what the state code requires.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> AAV are hack devices. Also I am not following this thread well. I thought ToUtahNow pointed out that California does not allow AAvs to be installed. So how do you get an inspector to pass something the state does not allow?
> 
> Here in Illinois the plumbing code is the bare minimum way to do things in the state. Counties, townships and cities can make the code stricter but can not go below what the state code requires.


 



I will gladly hack island sinks all day with an AAV:thumbup:
In my code as long as there is one 3" vent all other fictures can be mechanically vented


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

bechplumber said:


> I will gladly hack island sinks all day with an AAV:thumbup:
> In my code as long as there is one 3" vent all other fictures can be mechanically vented


Our code no mechanical vents are allowed period.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess I'm a hack I use AVV on all my island sinks.

Used to use all loop vents on island sinks, but AVV'S are legal in my code. Plus have you ever had a customer change there minds and put in a extra deep sink, and your roughed in to high.:furious: 

Having the ability to adjust at times sure does come in handy.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Certain AAV's are allowed here on new construction even, as long as you still have a 3" through the roof. I use a combination waste and vent on islands. I have used aav's in some situations when changing out an old s trap for a tee with a p trap. On a repipe, I'll use combination waste and vents for kitchens and lavs, and an aav at a washer. There are so many old houses here that have only one vent and a laundry room was added incorrectly and an aav is the next best thing to going through the roof with a vent.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

AAV's are not a hack way to do things. They are an easier way to do things. If you consider that being a hack, I'm sure you still thread all your galvanized piping you put in right? And you still use hub and spigot cast iron for everything. Just because something is faster and easier, doesn't mean it is necessarily worse.

If your adding a bathroom in a basement or something, how are you going to justify tearing apart a wall to find a vent somewhere to tie into? Most people, expecially in this economy, would rather omit the entire bathroom than tear a wall in their finished upstairs apart to add a vent. What about a kitchen island sink, if you don't give the option someone else will and your estimate will be a grand higher than his. Which option do you think a customer will choose?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> AAV's are not a hack way to do things. They are an easier way to do things. If you consider that being a hack, I'm sure you still thread all your galvanized piping you put in right? And you still use hub and spigot cast iron for everything. Just because something is faster and easier, doesn't mean it is necessarily worse.
> 
> If your adding a bathroom in a basement or something, how are you going to justify tearing apart a wall to find a vent somewhere to tie into? Most people, expecially in this economy, would rather omit the entire bathroom than tear a wall in their finished upstairs apart to add a vent. What about a kitchen island sink, if you don't give the option someone else will and your estimate will be a grand higher than his. Which option do you think a customer will choose?


 My customers will choose the legal way. Which is to properly vent a fixture. AAV's fail, they cause a bad stink even when they are working.

As to threading my own pipe yes I do, along with bell and spigot cast iron. I have nothing against PVC piping, or even copper or PEX (even though I do not install PEX), but I do have things against devices like an AAV. I under stand there is more time and material to run a proper vent for a fixture, but its the right way to do things. AAV s only allow for negative pressure in a DWV system. There are many times there is a positive pressure in the system that an AAV or the "one" three inch vent that is usually to far away to help with. Call me old fashioned for wanting to plumb a home with proper venting to deal with the negative and positive pressures that occur in the DWV system.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Where I live and sometimes do some work, a few companies have been installing Air Admittance Valves for over 10 years and as 1 owner once told me, in all his years of using them he has never had 1 fail. Of course they received special permission from the Administrative Authority to use them.

When I tested Island sinks by filling up both bowls and draining them to check for leaks, I would start laughing because the AAV would really start whining pretty loud.

The local rep in another part of the valley has been pushing approvals for the "Studor" vent for many years and they've gotten a partial approval, I still don't know what that means, hehehe.

I personally haven't any installed any yet.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Years ago they plumbed Tin Houses on Wheels with AAV's....

Now days the Tin Houses on Wheels have through the roof vents and mansions have AAV's on their island sinks....

Go figure....:laughing:

Seems like the trailer folks got tired of smelling shiot and the rich...
Well their shiot don't stink....
Works for me.... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

